# Which Mobile OS Rules?



## KMyers (May 17, 2013)

The question is simple, which Mobile OS rules


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

Since this is Keith. Android. Anyway android.


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

Keith knows what I voted for 


Don't push your cult on me!!!!


Love ya brother haha


----------



## BK_ (May 17, 2013)

I personally prefer iOS due to it's sleekness and responsiveness, but I don't mind Android.


----------



## coreyman (May 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> Keith knows what I voted for
> 
> 
> Don't push your cult on me!!!!
> ...


Oh gawd we have IOS lovers on this forum!


----------



## George_Fusioned (May 17, 2013)

iOS for me too


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

Android.


----------



## TruvisT (May 17, 2013)

BlackBerry/Android the two I work with and like.


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

Anyone remembers Symbian?


----------



## coreyman (May 17, 2013)

TruvisT said:


> BlackBerry/Android the two I work with and like.


Has the new Blackberry OS came out yet?


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (May 17, 2013)

I voted android its simply perfect.


----------



## Boltersdriveer (May 17, 2013)

Anything that works well for me. For now. iOS


----------



## TruvisT (May 17, 2013)

coreyman said:


> Has the new Blackberry OS came out yet?


Yep.


----------



## imendez (May 17, 2013)

Android


----------



## wdq (May 17, 2013)

I have come to the conclusion that Android phones are better than the iPhone, and that iPads are better than Android tablets.


----------



## KMyers (May 17, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Since this is Keith. Android. Anyway android.


Come on, you know my theory with iOS users (I hear they do not like innovation and sacrifice newborn puppies to their iOS devices)


----------



## Daniel (May 18, 2013)

wdq said:


> I have come to the conclusion that Android phones are better than the iPhone, and that iPads are better than Android tablets.


I agree with you, although Android is getting there, Android still has a way to go before its a solid tablet experience.

I voted for Android, unsurprisingly.


----------



## fatboy (May 18, 2013)

Woohoo - only vote for Windows phone is me!

Had mine since it came out, so have only got V7.8 but haven't had a problem with it. It was a bit slow on the app side of things at the start but there are plenty out there now. Perhaps its down to the actual phone as Nokia have started to get back to making decent phones (it all went to a rats ass after the 8230s imo )

Seriously thinking of getting the 925 when it arrives in the UK as long as its not an EE / Orange exclusive as they blow!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

Android for me.  Personal bias against Apple, and after Microsoft's debacle with Skype trancscipts... well, let's just say I'm exceedingly cautious about what information of mine I let cross their network now.


----------



## vanarp (May 18, 2013)

I prefer the best possible at affordable price.


So there remains only one. It is Android.


----------



## vanarp (May 18, 2013)

I prefer the best possible at affordable price.


So there remains only one. It is Android.


----------



## xmob (May 18, 2013)

Maemo/Meego had great potential but Nokia killed it.


----------



## Chronic (May 18, 2013)

Android. I never understood the appeal of iOS. The rest I haven't tried, except for the very Windows Phone, which was the only decent thing out at the time when it came out.


----------



## Ivan (May 18, 2013)

Android is good if you're like tech savvy and you want to root your phone and do all sorts of cool stuff on it.

iOS if you want something simple and usable, though you can also jailbreak it and get all sorts of tweaks 

Windows Phone if you're not going to play any games or use any apps because it is pure junk!


----------



## bizzard (May 18, 2013)

Android is the only one I tried among the listed and it does a good job.


----------



## budingyun (May 18, 2013)

I choose you Android.


----------



## Tux (May 18, 2013)

Android.

Enough said despite the hypocritical avatar (I miss Classic Mac OS!)


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 18, 2013)

Android


----------



## Coastercraze (May 19, 2013)

iOS thanks OnApp for that.


----------



## wlanboy (May 19, 2013)

I have developed apps for all plattforms and I have used each plattform due to my work. My current favorite is Android.

I do like the choice of hardware, software and ROMs.


----------



## Licensecart (May 22, 2013)

I love Android, I currently use it on my Samsung Galaxy S3 and I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## MCH-Phil (May 22, 2013)

Android <3

I've worked on a few android phone ports and had an absolute blast working with the entire operating system!


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (May 23, 2013)

Android Is the best  h34r:


----------

